# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Name something you like.

## ev0ker

Lego!  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Ihop  ::):

----------


## L

rain

----------


## Otherside

Pop tarts

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

word games  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Taking pictures of flowers

----------


## ev0ker

Combos! The Cheddar Cheese Cracker flavoured one.  ::  (i'd like it more if there's less/no sodium on it)

----------


## Kirsebaer

gummies

----------


## VickieKitties

Lace :}

----------


## Misssy

I like lace also, just like VickieKitties said, though I wouldn't have thought to say that. But heck since you mention it. I do like it. I also like getting my toenails painted (pedi) though I've only had it done like twice in my whole life. I like tea, and I kind of want to bake some chocolate cookies though maybe I shouldn't. I like food a lot, I enjoy cooking. I like rivers and streams and lakes and trees and mountains and fog. I like comfortable cozy beds, and I especially appreciate them because I've had some bad beds. I like pancakes and waffles. I like money also...because the only way to get to do the things you want is with cash. I like mornings, I like quietness and and calm environments. I like country music sort of. I like the color blue. I like to get new clothes. I like night time. I like the shade. I'm tired.

----------


## ev0ker

Board games!  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

cats!

----------


## ev0ker

> Lace :}



Laces on clothing reminds me of delicateness and sexiness.  :shrug:

----------


## ev0ker

spending time with awesome friends!  ::

----------


## VickieKitties

Cleaning and being in clean places.

----------


## fordgurl_87

This commercial:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c7W...e_gdata_player

It cracks me up!  Lol...  (just saw it and thought I would post)

----------


## ev0ker

Travelling!  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Chocolate chip cookies  ::):

----------


## ev0ker

ÂµTorrent!  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Breaking Bad  ::

----------


## toaster little

^ That girl up there.  But does naming a person count? Lol   ::):   ::D: 

Edit: Oops.  I didn't realize this came over to the next page.  But you still know what I mean.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> ^ That girl up there.  But does naming a person count? Lol   
> 
> Edit: Oops.  I didn't realize this came over to the next page.  But you still know what I mean.



me?  :Confused:

----------


## toaster little

> me?



Well, you did post before me, didn't you?  :Yes:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Well, you did post before me, didn't you?



Oh. ^_^

I'm just used to getting, "sorry not you, I meant that other person" when this happens haha. 

 :Hug:

----------


## ev0ker

Mangoes!  ::

----------


## L

Milky tea

----------


## Kirsebaer

> ^ That girl up there.  But does naming a person count? Lol







> me?



That makes us two, toaster!  :Agreed:  

You have the coolest personality, Illusion  ::):  I became a fan (in a non-creepy way!  ::D: ) since I saw a video you posted a while ago on the 'video of yourself' thread!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Mangoes!



Mango is one of my favorite fruits! Luckily we have plenty of them where I come from  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> That makes us two, toaster!  
> 
> You have the coolest personality, Illusion  I became a fan (in a non-creepy way! ) since I saw a video you posted a while ago on the 'video of yourself' thread!



You guys made my day with your comments, seriously. The feelings are reciprocated. Thanks for being awesome!  :group hug:

----------


## Misssy

chocolate covered pretzels and beer

----------


## Kirsebaer

> You guys made my day with your comments, seriously. The feelings are reciprocated. Thanks for being awesome!



Pretty sure we're not the only ones  ::):  Glad it made you smile  :group hug:

----------


## ev0ker

> Mango is one of my favorite fruits! Luckily we have plenty of them where I come from



they are yummy, aren't they?!  i should've been more specific. i specifically like south east asian mangoes, they're the best, imho.

----------


## ev0ker

Swimming!  ::

----------


## Koalafan

koalas...... ::

----------


## Kirsebaer

> they are yummy, aren't they?!  i should've been more specific. i specifically like south east asian mangoes, they're the best, imho.



ohh Southeast asian mangoes?? I've never tried those! Now I wonder if they're better than the ones we have here in Brazil!  :confused:  Guess I'll never find out unless I go to Southeast Asia, which is very unlikely...

----------


## ev0ker

> You guys made my day with your comments, seriously. The feelings are reciprocated. Thanks for being awesome!



eh, but i hate you El..lusionOfHappiness.  :Poke:   :Poke:  :Poke:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> eh, but i hate you El..lusionOfHappiness.



 :bat:

----------


## ev0ker

> ohh Southeast asian mangoes?? I've never tried those! Now I wonder if they're better than the ones we have here in Brazil!  Guess I'll never find out unless I go to Southeast Asia, which is very unlikely...



oh man. you have to try the SE asian mangoes, both ripe and unripe (if you like sour stuff!). the only brazilian mangoes i had are those reddish coloured one with some yellow/green colour. you're talking about those, aren't you? 
it's funny because there are brazilian and costa rican mango imports that can be found in chinatown or some local markets in the city where i live but i rarely find SE asian mangoes. when i do find one, they cost considerably more than the south american counterpart.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> oh man. you have to try the SE asian mangoes, both ripe and unripe (if you like sour stuff!). the only brazilian mangoes i had are those reddish coloured one with some yellow/green colour. you're talking about those, aren't you? 
> it's funny because there are brazilian and costa rican mango imports that can be found in chinatown or some local markets in the city where i live but i rarely find SE asian mangoes. when i do find one, they cost considerably more than the south american counterpart.



Yep we call that one pink mango but we also have another type here.. Both are yummy! When I lived in Europe I bought brazilian mangoes at stores a few times but they always had unripe ones, which I don't like as much! It must be because they can't send the ripe ones to other countries without them getting ruined.. Nothing better than picking your fruits straight from the tree, amirite? Sometimes we get them for free from friends who have mango trees in their backyard. Now I'm pretty curious about trying SE asian mangoes! But I'm almost positive they can't be found here! (we should take this mango talk to our VMs before people tell us to shut up  ::D:  )

----------


## ev0ker

> Yep we call that one pink mango but we also have another type here.. Both are yummy! When I lived in Europe I bought brazilian mangoes at stores a few times but they always had unripe ones, which I don't like as much! It must be because they can't send the ripe ones to other countries without them getting ruined.. Nothing better than picking your fruits straight from the tree, amirite? Sometimes we get them for free from friends who have mango trees in their backyard. Now I'm pretty curious about trying SE asian mangoes! But I'm almost positive they can't be found here! (we should take this mango talk to our VMs before people tell us to shut up  )



i did start the thread and we're still talking about things we like so i don't see any problems with it. they'll just have to bear hearing about mangoes.  ::D:  
so anyway, what's the other brazilian mango called? i guess i still need to taste the mangoes fresh in brazil rather than imports so i can compare both. yeah! fresh is definitely the best. ahh.. fresh coconut...  hm maybe if you travel to a country closer to the continent, it'll be easier to find? that's really a shame though. i hope you'd be able to try it someday.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> i did start the thread and we're still talking about things we like so i don't see any problems with it. they'll just have to bear hearing about mangoes.  
> so anyway, what's the other brazilian mango called? i guess i still need to taste the mangoes fresh in brazil rather than imports so i can compare both. yeah! fresh is definitely the best. ahh.. fresh coconut...  hm maybe if you travel to a country closer to the continent, it'll be easier to find? that's really a shame though. i hope you'd be able to try it someday.



Ohh I totally forgot to answer this  :doh:  alright, since you're this thread's boss we can keep on talking about mangoes  ::D:  The other type of mango we have (we probably some have other types but I only know these 2! ) is 'manga espada'.. it's green+yellow and its shape is different from 'manga rosa'.. it's longer and thinner. Oh I loooove fresh coconut water too! (the bottled ones taste weird! :X). You should come to Brazil one day and try all the different fruits we have here  :;):

----------


## ev0ker

> Ohh I totally forgot to answer this  alright, since you're this thread's boss we can keep on talking about mangoes  The other type of mango we have (we probably some have other types but I only know these 2! ) is 'manga espada'.. it's green+yellow and its shape is different from 'manga rosa'.. it's longer and thinner. Oh I loooove fresh coconut water too! (the bottled ones taste weird! :X). You should come to Brazil one day and try all the different fruits we have here



the manga espada looks similar to the SE asian mangoes. do you prefer manga rosa to manga espada? does manga espada usually have more 'strands' like when you eat them? (sorry i don't know how to describe it properly) i bought the imported mangoes from costa rica because they looked similar to SE asian mangoes. i thought they taste the same but they weren't as sweet and they were very 'strandy'!
yeah, the bottled ones certainly taste weird when you're used to drinking it fresh... sweeteners and preservatives! but when i'm craving coconut water, i usually just tolerate it since coconuts (fresh or not) are hard to come by where i live.
i'm actually being invited by some people planning to go to brazil for the olympics. so i might come by, you know?  :Hats off:  ha! i definitely want to try all the different fruits in every country i'll visit!

----------


## VickieKitties

This thread has too many mangoes, they're disgusting.  

Not Disgusting:

----------


## ev0ker

> This thread has too many mangoes, they're disgusting.



you haven't even tasted a proper mango yet! don't be a  :: !  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## ev0ker

pinch harmonics!  ::

----------


## mightypillow

categorizing

----------


## VickieKitties

My job, surprisingly enough.

----------


## life

learning and growing as a person

----------


## L

My new black hair, give me a completely new look! I think I might keep it!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Moon chairs.  :Tongue:

----------


## toaster little

> Moon chairs.



If I get one of those, do you wanna come over? lol

----------


## ev0ker

a hammock near the seaside, under a shade.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> If I get one of those, do you wanna come over? lol



That depends. Can I take the chair home as a "souvenir"?  :Evil Banana: 


Ice cream cake!

----------


## Misssy

Pie

----------


## VickieKitties

I just thoroughly enjoyed doing the dishes, weird.

----------


## L

I love my new duck key ring/ usb for college

----------


## Chantellabella

crawfish

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Waking up to the sound of a nice storm. Falling to sleep to the sound of one is better, though.

----------


## Hadron

Zombies

----------


## ev0ker



----------


## L

lying on my bed after three and a half long days work behind me

----------


## Koalafan

waffles  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

Charming, thoughtful individuals. :}

----------

